# Good cooked recipe for great danes



## Missouridanes (Jan 3, 2011)

I am looking for a fruit, veggie and grain inclusive cooked recipe for my danes.. all adults. 

- Would poultry or red meat be better?
- What are some high quality grains (not corn please!)
- Good high nutrient veggies and fruits?

Thanks!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Unless your Danes have a specific health problem they can get all the nutrients they would need from a diet of mostly meat, some bone, and some organ.

No need for the grains, veggies and fruit. :smile:

There are some long time members here that have had Danes for a long time who only feed a Prey Model Raw diet. They have had great results with their Danes.

I have a bit of experience with feeding a BARF diet, but all the foods I feed are still in a raw form and not cooked.

If there is a specific reason your wanting to feed the above foods and cook them I am sure there are some others here that can offer some advice. :smile:


----------



## Missouridanes (Jan 3, 2011)

One of my danes has canine urolithiasis so there are some meats I cannot feed him. Even if he didn't have it I would still feed the extra. I just think that after thousands of years of evolution dogs aren't the same as wolves and require more in their diet. As for raw/cooked, I worry about salmonella and E.coli so what is the harm in cooking. :smile:


----------



## Lucy9 (Dec 29, 2010)

Missouridanes said:


> I am looking for a fruit, veggie and grain inclusive cooked recipe for my danes.. all adults.
> 
> - Would poultry or red meat be better?
> - What are some high quality grains (not corn please!)
> ...


Hi, I had a great dane she loved cooked foods. Her favorite was a simple mix of brown rice, carrots, and ground beef. I would add it all together in a pot with a some water and let it cook. This is also another recipe I used a lot, I found it on a great dane website -

Turkey and vegetable Dinner

2 Pounds of Ground Turkey
3 cups of Assorted Fresh Vegetables, (Chopped)
1 Egg
3 cups of Cooked Brown Rice

Place meat and Veggies in a large skillet with a little bit of water
cook over medium heat
add egg and quickly scramble into mixture
when meat is cook through, veggies should be tender
mix in cooked brown rice and Serve

Have fun cooking for your dane.


----------



## Missouridanes (Jan 3, 2011)

Did you add supplements to it? I'd assume calcium needs to come from somewhere?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Missouridanes said:


> One of my danes has canine urolithiasis so there are some meats I cannot feed him. Even if he didn't have it I would still feed the extra. I just think that after thousands of years of evolution dogs aren't the same as wolves and require more in their diet. As for raw/cooked, I worry about salmonella and E.coli so what is the harm in cooking. :smile:


My BRT pup has Canine Hyperuricosuria (urate bladder stones) so I have to cut out a lot of the meats I give as well. That is why I said "unless your dog has a specific health condition"..... :biggrin: because I know that things like this happen. 

As of right now the only meat I give is raw chicken as it is the lowest in purines. However, my boy is currently still having problems with urate crystals in his urine, so I may have to cut back on the meat even more. He does not get any red meats, fish, or organ meat due to the high purine content. I do a veggie and fruit puree, feed raw eggs, and add a few extra supplements.

If the crystals in his urine aren't any better by his next urinalysis, I too may have come up with another diet plan. I too was thinking of doing some kind of home cooked diet...but I haven't looked into it much yet....

I hope you get some good advice and tips! :smile:


----------



## Lucy9 (Dec 29, 2010)

Missouridanes said:


> Did you add supplements to it? I'd assume calcium needs to come from somewhere?


No I didn't add supplements because she wasn't fully home cooked fed, she always had a meal of raw meaty bones in the morning. She was never crazy about raw so I cooked for her in the evenings just because that was her preference and I had trouble keeping weight on her when she was eating only raw.

Sorry I can't help with the supplement issue.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. I found a site that might be helpful to you and others wanting to cook for your dogs or cats. There's lots of good info from a vet here. 
Home Cooked Pet Diets,Home Made Recipes And Pet Nutrition


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Missouridanes said:


> I just think that after thousands of years of evolution dogs aren't the same as wolves and require more in their diet. As for raw/cooked, I worry about salmonella and E.coli so what is the harm in cooking. :smile:


Excess carbohydrates (grains) drain energy and remain in the digestive tract longer, which can cause inflammation. That's why many dogs with pancreatitis do so well on a low fat, raw diet.

It's great that you're homecooking for your dogs, that way you know the quality of the food you're feeding. The main disadvantage of cooking is that meat that has been heated over 110 degrees loses its digestive enzymes, making it advisable to add probiotics and digestive enzymes to lessen the burden on the pancreas, which has to overcompensate for the lack in the diet.

Salmonella and other pathogens are generally a non-issue as long as the meat is fresh (human grade). However, the animal's digestive system is designed to feed on carrion, so even if it was not so fresh, it would pose no harm.

One big difference between us and canines is their order of digestion. They excrete alot more hydrochloric acid but more importantly, food stays in the stomach; in an acidic environment for up to 8 hours, killing all pathogens, while our food moves to the small intestine within 15-45 minutes where the environment is not acidic, allowing the pathogens to multiply and make us ill.

Basically, the dog's stomach slow-cooks the food for them, killing off any bacteria before it moves on for digestion. Plus when it does move to the small intestine, it is promptly pooped out, allowing little time for bacteria to conduct damage.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Missouridanes said:


> I am looking for a fruit, veggie and grain inclusive cooked recipe for my danes.. all adults.
> 
> - Would poultry or red meat be better?
> - What are some high quality grains (not corn please!)
> ...


If I was forced to feed Max a cooked diet I would chose to feed as much meat as possible, at least 50% and up to 75%. I would prefer to feed pork, beef or lamb or other red meat. Chicken and other poultry is very high in omega 6 and low in minerals. I would feed about .5 ounce of beef liver a day for copper. I would chose low carb veggies like broccoli, cabbage, zucchini, greens and the like for the 25% plant foods. I would not care to feed high carb veggies like potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots or grains unless I needed them for calories if my dog couldn't have all the meat and fat. I would use white rice, the bran on whole grains seems to do bad things to taurine levels in cooked food. I would include 10-15% fatty fish like salmon, sardines, mackerel in the diet.

For amounts, I started Sassy at 20 calories per pound and a minimum of 1 gram protein per pound. I use Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com to see how I am doing. I balance the diet using NRC numbers. These are the old ones. Nutrient Requirements of Dogs, Revised 1985 and these are the AAFCO levels. Dog Food Standards by the AAFCO I will plan to use human supplements like vitamin E, taurine, fish oil and minerals if needed to complete the diet if I cannot find a food that fits into the diet to meet those needs.


----------

